# Adopting Olaf by Hannah Lamb



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Adopting Olaf
By Hannah Lamb

Once upon a time there was a girl named Hannah, and she was quite odd and shy. She struggled with Schizoaffective Disorder, PTSD, Major Depression, Angoraphobia, and loneliness for all of her adult life. And she was finding it hard to cope with being on so many different drugs, and having to quit working because of her illnesses. But this story isn't about all that, this story is about overcoming, and finding peace. So what did Hannah do to change her situation? Well she prayed a lot. She prayed for a miracle. And little did she know, that good things can come in very small packages. God sent her a blessing, a monthly check. What did Hannah do with the money? She didn't spend it on jewelry, or clothes, or toys, or gadgets and doodads. She decided she wanted to save a life. So she took her money and purchased a little blue and yellow male Siamese Fighting Fish. She took him home and put him in a 10 gallon, heated filtered tank, with plants and a Marimo moss ball. He seemed healthy as a horse. She named him Olaf. He always swam up to greet her in the morning when she fed him his Betta Bio-gold pellets. It made Hannah feel so happy when he wiggled his butt and chased her finger. Finally Hannah had someone who needed her. Olaf depended on her to clean his tank, to provide mental stimulation, to give him food, and to nurse him back to health when he is sick. She fell in love with him and so she went out and bought another betta fish, this time he was a red Veiltail, she named him Simon Peter. So Hannah Spent every last penny on enriching their lives, and it made her very happy. She decided to train her bettas to jump for food and to swim through hoops. She was always rearranging their tanks and giving them new toys to play with. And she began to realize that you get what you put into life. If all you do is focus on your own problems you will be very unhappy. If you focus on what you can't do, you will be unhappy. But, if you focus on something positive, if you actually put effort into the things you do, you will find happiness. You will learn to feel joy when you've helped someone out, no matter how small they are. So if Simon Peter and Olaf could speak English I think they would tell you: Enjoy being yourself, even if you have an illness because life is short and you can make a whole world of difference to someone just by investing your time in something positive. You CAN be a good person. You CAN make a difference. You CAN find happiness. There is always hope, and you just may find it in a place you don't expect.
And Olaf and Simon Peter and Hannah lived happily ever after. The End.


----------

